# Rehoming Question



## Maxdog (Jun 16, 2014)

Hey gang. 
So I just bought a hedgehog and have been getting info from the knowledgeable folks on here from day one, but I have run into a big issue. My wife wanted one so bad as she fell in love with info she was reading on them and how close they can be with their owners, so I got her a few month old lil girl. Well after a week or so she couldn't understand why she was having issues with her hands and part of her arms, after seeing a doc it comes to light that she has been having an allergic reaction to the dander or oils in the spines, and she has been getting sick from it. Now as much as I hate to do this I am going to have to rehome her, but no clue how to go about it as I want her to have a great home, not just some people who think its fun for now and don't realize they can be a bit of work. If anyone can give Me a few suggestions of what to ask and so on, I have all of her info and birth certificate along with birth lines, all from a USDA Breeder. And any suggestions on what I should do about a rehoming fee as We have only had her a few weeks and hate to loose all the money on her and her home, and food and so on.
Thanks.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

There is a section on this site that you can use.

http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/16-rescue/

The rescue page may be your best bet, or you can try the for sale section.

Hopefully someone will see this and be able to take her in. I'm sorry it didn't work out. Just curious, have you tried any kind of treatment so you don't have to rehome her? I'm allergic to pretty much everything, cats, dogs, ferrets, trees, grass, pollen, the works. I take an allergy pill every day and a spoonful of local honey. I don't know if it's the same thing with topical reactions but I can sit in grass without getting hives if I have taken my pill so it works for me.

I think standard with cage and all of her stuff is about 200. At least that I what I see most often. I know that's probably as much as you paid for her. Just what I have seen going around the web.

If you were in my area, I would be able to help out more. Good luck and I'm sure someone will help you and your little one out.


----------



## Maxdog (Jun 16, 2014)

She tried some allergy pills and so on but aside from expensive meds from doc, they aren't doing the trick, and as much as we love her, spending lots a month on meds just to keep her isn't fair to anyone, plus her drowsy side effects while she is working all day. I am sometimes gone for a week at a time for work and hate to have Harley left in her home without lots of attention. Also, I am not looking to make money on her, I paid 150 for her and paid about 100 bucks for her home and toys.. I would just to love to get her cost back, home and cuddle cup, and pouch and so on can go with her, even the giant thing of her bedding. Its all hers.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Try to rehome her on here first. At least you know the person has access to the information. 

I would ask the basic questions. What temp do hedgies need to be kept at? What will you feed her? Do you have a vet that you trust or will you use ours? How often will you be able to bond with her? Not all the questions you should ask but definitely a start. Questions like those will be able to help you decide if someone has hedgie knowledge.


----------



## Maxdog (Jun 16, 2014)

Ok, great. Thanks. And How Do I do it on here? When I went to the section it wouldn't allow Me to post anything, as far as I seen.


----------



## sheap (Mar 12, 2012)

Have you contacted the breeder? Sometimes they have a policy where they will refund you a portion of the cost of the hedgie (and maybe the cost of the set-up if you bought from them) and then you know the little one is going to a responsible home.


----------



## Maxdog (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes, that was the first route I tried to take, isn't an option. In fact it made Me rather upset, only have had her a few weeks and when I was picking Harley up she had tons of calls for people wanting hedgies, and she has a waiting list, so realistically she can have Harley resold before I even drop her off, and she wanted to only give Me like 25% of what I paid, first she didn't want to give Me anything at all. That to Me just shows greed. I was even going to give her all the stuff I bought for Harley as well as she is used to her stuff. So now I have to go this route. IS all about the money for some people.


----------



## sheap (Mar 12, 2012)

That's too bad.  I wish I could help, but I'm a bit far away. If you can't find anyone responsible who will pay for her, you can always contact the HWS rescue list, and get her to a responsible person. You won't get any money, but you can rest assured she will be in a good home.


----------



## Maxdog (Jun 16, 2014)

Thanks for the info, I appreciate it. Though I'm sure I will be able to find someone who can show Me they would be a worthy family around here, and help Me recuperate My investment, as she wasn't cheap.. I have close relationship with My local Petco and so on from all My other pets. Between Dog, Bearded Dragon and Saltwater Tanks, I know a lot in the pet business, someone has to know someone. Lol.


----------



## jocimccann (Aug 11, 2014)

*hey*

this thread is about a month old. but let me know if you still have her. im looking for a hedgehog needing a loving and experienced home.  im never on here so just email me, [email protected] thank ya dear


----------



## AlexLovesOlive (Jul 7, 2014)

I would contact the Hedgehog welfare society and see if they can assist you in a rehoming as they are the best with finding appropriate adopters!


----------

